# Need new speakers/recommendations



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

I know absolutely Zero about car audio, and i'm looking to get new speakers for my 2012 Cruze LS because the stock speakers just don't do it, I need something with power/clarity cause I listen to a lot of rock/hardcore, and want it to sound as good in my car is a stereo in my house, I can't get that from the stock speakers but I don't think I need a sub, I'm not crazy about overpowering bass.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

hey Tim 

we would be glad to make some recomendations for you
Do you have a budget set yet. We will need one so we can realistically find you the best options.
keep in mind if you replace you speakers they WILL need a amplifier. that is the only way they will sound louder/cleaner

you will want to upgrade your front speaker doors, tweeters. this is whats called your sound stage.
you wont need to upgrade the rear doors. but you can upgrade them if you carry people in the back alot(they will be the only ones to hear them).

what area do you live in?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Btw you Can go to my Profile and select my Album and take a look at my pictures so you get the idea of what to expect.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Pref under 1000 would be my budget..but cheaper is preferred, I'm stationed in Delaware.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

TimSmith26 said:


> Pref under 1000 would be my budget..but cheaper is preferred, I'm stationed in Delaware.


If you do this your self or have someone to help you could bassically do a whole system for that ammount.

mine was 1200
Andrei did his for around 1k

This is the list we will go off of

you could have Componet set Front door speaker tweeters
The Pac Harness
Sound Deadener 
2 or 4 ch amp (depending if you just want the front or if you want to upgrade the rear as well)
Speaker wire 
amp kit
Custom door baffles Made by andrei (xtremerevolution) same that i have

rear door speaker if thats waht you want


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TimSmith26 said:


> I know absolutely Zero about car audio, and i'm looking to get new speakers for my 2012 Cruze LS because the stock speakers just don't do it, I need something with power/clarity cause I listen to a lot of rock/hardcore, and want it to sound as good in my car is a stereo in my house, I can't get that from the stock speakers but I don't think I need a sub, I'm not crazy about overpowering bass.


You need a sub. You may not need a big one, or multiples of them, but you need something to fill in the musical bass range. Even my wife has a sub in her car, and she doesn't listen to music half as loud as I do. It's there to be part of the music. An electric bass goes down to about 40hz, and I can guarantee you that no speakers you buy for your doors at any reasonable price will play down to that frequency linearly and with authority. Something like a single 8" sub would achieve that purpose without costing you much.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll do some shopping around and provide you with liks to the web sites.

I can def help you with this install if you want to come out to Pittsburgh area. 6hr drive


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmm, If I can find the time to make the drive I will definately do that, because I know zero about Car Audio, but I know even less about upgrading in the car, chances are, if I do this myself without someone who knows what they're doing, i'm tear my car apart! And I love my car, so I can't do that.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You need a sub. You may not need a big one, or multiples of them, but you need something to fill in the musical bass range. Even my wife has a sub in her car, and she doesn't listen to music half as loud as I do. It's there to be part of the music. An electric bass goes down to about 40hz, and I can guarantee you that no speakers you buy for your doors at any reasonable price will play down to that frequency linearly and with authority. Something like a single 8" sub would achieve that purpose without costing you much.


Thank you! I will definately take this into consideration. As I mentioned, knowing nothing about it, I did not think I would need it.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've taken my interrior apart more times than I can count so I know exactly what's going on. 
















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> I've taken my interrior apart more times than I can count so I know exactly what's going on.
> View attachment 10524
> 
> View attachment 10525
> ...


I will see what I can do to take you up on that! By the way, I love your black console! It looks amazing, I was thinking the other day I'd like to do something like that to mine


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amp 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_24110_MB-Quart-ONX4.80.html
Amp kit
http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KOL-AK4-4
Speaker
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_22330_Image-Dynamics-CTX-6.5cs.html
Pac
http://www.amazon.com/PAC-AA-GM44-Amplifier-Integration-Interface/dp/B004M4WHHE/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1359602658&sr=8-6&keywords=Pac+GM
Sounddeadener
http://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/products/cld

looking at $432 and plus $65 per set of speaker baffles

not including rear door speakers yet


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Amp
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_24110_MB-Quart-ONX4.80.html
> Amp kit
> http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KOL-AK4-4
> ...


Image Dynamics, never heard of them, is that a good company for speakers?


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

And will these speakers look normal in my door, the way they do now, or will they have the same look as shown in the pictures of the speakers?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

they will look completly stock. these are the same speakers i have, and they will get loud without distorting.

other than the amp that will have to be mounted somwhere. if the amp is able to be mounted upside down we can mount it under the rear deck out of the way.

Image dynamics are a very good buget SQ (sound quality) speaker company


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is what the stock speakers look like (this is the rear)







These are the stock tweeters


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm reading up on the speakers, it's saying a sub is needed for it to balance out the bass that it's missing? Should I look into getting that as well?


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Btw, thank you for being patient, I ask a lot of questions to make sure I learn a little bit about what i'm doing...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

thes will give you more Mid bass not low bass.

Tweeters give you your highs
your doors give you mid bass
and the sub is your lows 

the subwoofer with give your system more depth many will highly recomend them


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

here is my car.
it is showing you the diffrence between deadened and nondeadened doors


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TimSmith26 said:


> Btw, thank you for being patient, I ask a lot of questions to make sure I learn a little bit about what i'm doing...


Ask all the questions you need to and we'll be here to answer them. 

I would recommend you check out my "Audio 101" series articles. I have them posted on my website:

Audio 101 - The Xtreme Revolution

They will get you an introduction to audio and system design so you get a better idea of what we're talking about here. Start from the bottom on Frequency Response.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Alpine Type S


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Would the speaker baffles help the Pioneer sytem by themselves?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

David1 said:


> Would the speaker baffles help the Pioneer sytem by themselves?


No. The factory speakers are built into the adapters that hold them onto the door. It would be pointless to cut them out and mount them to MDF baffles. 

The best thing you can do to improve the Pioneer system is to scrap the rear 6x9s for a proper subwoofer, replace the front door speakers with something of higher quality, and amplify it all.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there a gain control on the factory amp?


----------

